# xml mappen



## klemsen (2. Feb 2006)

hallo,

ich möchte beliebige xml-Dokumente mit SAX parsen und die Daten auf Objekten abbilden. Wie ich vorgehe, wenn ich ein mir bekanntes Dokument habe ist mir klar. Ist es aber auch möglich wenn mir das xml-Dokument unbekannt ist? (und ich eventuell auch kein Schema des xml-Dokuments habe?)

mfG, klemsen


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Feb 2006)

wenn dir das unbekannt ist, dann kannst du es auch nirgendwohin mappen

komische Frage


----------



## klemsen (4. Feb 2006)

ich hab mich da wohl etwas mißverständlich ausgedrückt. mit mir unbekannt meinte ich, zum Zeitpunkt der Entwicklung. das Program soll hinterher halt mit beliebigen xml-Dokumenten umgehen können. hoffe es ist nun klarer was ich meine, kann natürlich aber auch einfach sein, dass mir da was nicht ganz klar ist und es einfach ne blöde Frage ist


----------



## Roar (4. Feb 2006)

willst du einen strinknormalen dom tree :?:


----------



## klemsen (4. Feb 2006)

jein, der Grund warum ich kein DOM nutzen möchte ist, dass ich nicht das gesamte Dokument im Speicher halten will


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Feb 2006)

dann nimm SAX


----------



## klemsen (6. Feb 2006)

ja und nun wären wir wieder bei meiner Ausgangsfrage


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Feb 2006)

diese Konversation wird endlos

wenn du das XML-Schema nicht kennst, kannst du auch nix auf "Objekte" mappen, das ist völlig unmöglich

bestenfalls kannst du java.util.Map o.ä verwenden 

angenommen in deinem XML ist ein

<bummsdi>

Element, was willst du damit machen? wohin mappen?

So viel Glück, dass du zufällig irgendwo ein Element mit einer bummsdi-Property hast wirst du kaum haben...


----------



## byte (7. Feb 2006)

Wie willst Du denn eine unbekannte Datenstruktur sinnvoll auf Objekte abbilden? Deine Ausgangsfrage ergibt irgendwie keinen Sinn oder ist zu allgemeingültig formuliert. Möglich ist es natürlich schon: Schreib Dir ne Klasse mit Feldern für die Aufnahme beliebiger Values und Attribute eines XML-Elements sowie mit beliebigen Referenzen auf Unterelemente. Dann kannst Du das ganze mit SAX parsen und die Datenstruktur entsprechend instanzieren. Nur erschließt sich der Nutzen nicht so ganz für mich oder ich verstehe die Frage bloß falsch!?


----------

